# Turnips at 593 & Saharah Visiting {CLOSED}



## AprilPhire (May 5, 2020)

I'm looking for bells, star fragments, Constellation furniture, any purple furniture or Nook Miles tickets.  

I'll be the one wearing the green diner apron standing outside the store.

Saharah is here as well!  

Requeue if you'd like to make multiple trips



			https://turnip.exchange/island/31945a6d
		


(edited at 540 pm PST)


----------



## Firasung (May 5, 2020)

Ill craft you an entire set of ironwood furniture for a private dodo code and 5 to 6 trips


----------



## AprilPhire (May 5, 2020)

Firasung said:


> Ill craft you an entire set of ironwood furniture for a private dodo code and 5 to 6 trips


I'll PM you.  We will have to arrange to do this later today.  Right now, there's a queue of 73 (I've locked it as, i have to get back to work at some point).


----------



## Firasung (May 5, 2020)

Sounds good i need time to craft it all.


----------



## Phoebees (May 5, 2020)

Hello! I would like to join as well! I'll hop in the 75th place on the queue


----------



## AprilPhire (May 5, 2020)

Bump.

New Code: https://turnip.exchange/island/31945a6d


----------



## klpierce17 (May 5, 2020)

My screen refreshed and when I tried to leave the queue, I had no way to do it. Still showing me at your island, screen name Georgia.


----------



## AprilPhire (May 5, 2020)

klpierce17 said:


> My screen refreshed and when I tried to leave the queue, I had no way to do it. Still showing me at your island, screen name Georgia.


I'm not seeing you in the top 3, so i think you're good.


----------



## LilJulian (May 5, 2020)

Would I still be able to pop in and out of your town, still?  ^^  I have 2-3 loads of turnips, if so!


----------



## Noushky_poushky (May 5, 2020)

Ahhh I’d just landed haha


----------



## AprilPhire (May 5, 2020)

Noushky_poushky said:


> Ahhh I’d just landed haha


did you get into the queue or did it kick you out when my island crashed?  i'll unlock the queue for 10 if you'd like to join again

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



LilJulian said:


> Would I still be able to pop in and out of your town, still?  ^^  I have 2-3 loads of turnips, if so!



Queue's unlocked once more.  My island crashed so i had to restrict a bit of accesss


----------

